

Opera 10.5 for Windows Released - Claims to be the Fastest Browser - Indyan
http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2010/03/02/download-opera-10-50-for-windows

======
visitor4rmindia
Great! I love Opera, use it exclusively, and I wish it got a bigger market
share.

Some things to love about Opera:

    
    
      * Superb keyboard support including reaching any link on the page quickly
      * Dragonfly
      * Home/Office Sync
      * Disable Images on a page immediately Shift+I
      * Incremental vim-like find with "."
      * List out all links on the given page (very useful for some threads)
    
    

This version looks really good. Private browsing at last! I can finally plan
my vacations in private.

~~~
travisjeffery
...plan your vacations in private?

~~~
nudded
so it's a surprise I guess?

~~~
dirtbox
Holiday making in Palm Springs I would assume.

~~~
buro9
Vegas.

What goes there, stays there.

It's the only type of vacation that would need porn-mode to plan ;)

------
powrtoch
I just updated all my browsers and did the Sunspider tests on my Win XP box.
Opera smokes them all.

Opera

============================================ RESULTS (means and 95% confidence
intervals) \-------------------------------------------- Total: 888.0ms +/-
10.8% \--------------------------------------------

Chrome

============================================ RESULTS (means and 95% confidence
intervals) \-------------------------------------------- Total: 1187.2ms +/-
4.2% \--------------------------------------------

Safari

============================================ RESULTS (means and 95% confidence
intervals) \-------------------------------------------- Total: 1282.2ms +/-
10.6% \--------------------------------------------

Firefox

============================================ RESULTS (means and 95% confidence
intervals) \-------------------------------------------- Total: 2594.8ms +/-
13.9% \--------------------------------------------

IE

============================================ RESULTS (means and 95% confidence
intervals) \-------------------------------------------- Total: 15011.0ms
+/-12.4% \--------------------------------------------

~~~
Groxx
Cleanup on aisle 7, please.

------
gnoupi
What is "surprising", however, is the rush to release this version. I mean, it
was a process for months, of alpha, beta versions... Then RC came 3 days ago,
and hop, gold already, even if still some bugs.

Surprising, but understandable, as the "browser choice ballot screen" they
fought for is released this week. It's their chance to propose a "perfect"
browser, the moment they will be the most exposed. So I can understand this
decision, but I hope that there won't be too high bugs in it, lowering the
image. Because it's easy to give up on a new browser on the first error.

Other than that, I have to admit that this new version is amazing, much faster
and more pleasant to use.

------
dirtbox
The one thing Opera needs to do now is support it's userJS community, so many
of Firefox's most popular extensions and plugins have been recreated for
Opera, but few people know about them, making it somewhat of a deal breaker
for many.

Sadly this is currently left to third parties like <http://userscripts.org/>

The reason for this is they're currently rather fiddly to install and
configure for the layman, so if anyone knows how to create an all purpose and
usable front end for javascripts, they're likely to be welcomed with open
arms.

------
Raphael
This shit is crazy. I have the tabs vertically down the side with thumbnails
inside and found an option to tile all of the open tabs on screen at once.

Edit: Found the Z1 glass theme, and the new tab is just a huge pane of glass
on Windows.

------
niyazpk
I just don't get why Opera doesn't allow clicking the few top pixels. It
freaks me out when web browsers ignore Fitts' law.

~~~
dirtbox
Paste opera:config#UserPrefs|ChromeIntegrationDragAreaMaximized into the
address bar and set the variable to zero to have it catch clicks on the tabs
at the very top of the screen.

~~~
niyazpk
It is not working for me. I tried with various values (0, -1,..) and it does
not seem to have any effect. (Yes, I restarted the browser)

~~~
dirtbox
Is this on Windows? I don't think it has the same top border profile on the
other OSs. You did click Save, right? Just checking.

~~~
niyazpk
Yes. Windows 7. I did click save.

~~~
dirtbox
No idea then, sorry. Works fine on the two desktops and a laptop in front of
me.

Edit: Ah, but I am using this skin:
<http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=9281>

------
sandis
After many years of using Opera I gave it up in favor of Chrome recently, but
this version looks&feels so sleek that I might reconsider :)

~~~
budman
+1

I have been a huge Opera fan since its early incarnations (even paid for it
when it wasn't free). Also participate in beta testing, etc. But the release
of 10.x left sour taste in my mouth as it was buggy too often for me.
Suffering from countless "last few elements loading" issues, broken web sites
and most important a beatdown in js and page-loading tests I have done (and
seen elsewhere) from the more agile upstarts of Chrome and Firefox releases as
they tried to one up each other. Even IE8 tested faster at times for me in
loading pages I frequented.

But ever since they released the "teaser" of this new Opera right before Xmas
2009 I have been stoked and actively following its development and testing
just about every new snapshot/beta they put out.

I've tried other browsers with extensions and such but none of them seem to
feel as complete and as integrated as Opera. Hence why I still use it despite
my ventures into Chrome/FF and even Safari (chrome is really nice as well and
would be my default had Opera not gotten the hint).

Anyway, I am enthusiastically downloading the 10.5 release right now. A very
large thanks to all the Opera developers for their efforts into this amazing
release in short time. Everyone should try it.

------
Groxx
Hah, a chart with 1.0 = IE7. I like that basis.

On a side-note, I've noticed that Chrome has serious trouble opening a lot of
tabs at once. While the UI stays responsive, it commonly takes almost twice as
long to load ~40 pages as Safari, and I've yet to see Opera or Firefox get
even close to that (though I haven't tried it for a while, the UI annoyed me
too much).

------
Avshalom
On the default skin if you select show tab bar when needed the entire freaking
top disappears, the window controls and the big red menu button. and it can't
be dragged around. It's not a big deal but how did they not notice that in
beta.

------
vixen99
I would love to watch while a group of say fifteen people off the street (not
hackers) who've been using Firefox, are asked to try out Opera. It would soon
be mightily evident why Opera commands only some 2.1% of the market

~~~
CoryMathews
I disagree.

I use opera myself and one day a friends mom asked me what it was and why I
was not using Firefox. I told her and she asked if I would install it on her
laptop. She had been using firefox for close to a year and after she tried
opera for a couple weeks she loved it. She said that it was much faster and
she loved how much less it would crash when compared to firefox. She also
commented on the speed dial. Pretty good for a non-technical person.

------
ARR
For me opera never loaded pages as smoothly as firefox and chrome. Will try
this.

~~~
Indyan
From Pref->Advanced->Browsing configure it to redraw instantly.

~~~
scythe
That makes a very noticeable difference! Why isn't it the default?

------
cookiecaper
"Opera 10.50 is the fastest browser _we_ have ever produced."

It merely claims to be the fastest version of Opera, not the fastest browser.
:)

~~~
gahahaha
On my terribly under powered netbook, it is by far the fastest browser. The
only usable one, in fact.

